# Building a high end gaming pc, please advise.



## Clab (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, so basically I had a nice bonus at work so I decided it would be nice to make a pc able to run every game on high settings, but as I have always been a laptop user I am really a beginner when it comes to this sort of thing. I was just wondering if you guys could have a quick look over what I've been thinking about getting and let me know:

- If the parts are compatible together
- If there are better options for parts (Value for money etc)
- If anything is overkill
- What else I will need to build this Pc... as I am not 100% if I need anything else...

I already have two monitors, one 30" lcd for actual gaming and another 22" for web browsing, downloading etc.

Also I will be using Vista SP1. (As I have heard you need it to use all the RAM properly).

This is what I was thining so far:

CPU - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-231-IN
Graphics - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-082-MS -- 2 of these.
Motherboard - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-262-AS
RAM - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-023-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=&name=G.Skill 4GB DDR2 PK PC2-8500C5 (2x2GB) CAS5 Dual Channel Kit (F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK) -- 2 of these.
HDD - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-053-SA -- 2 of these.
Disk Drive - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-065-LG&groupid=701&catid=10&subcat=314&name=LG GGW-H20L Blu-Ray Rewriter & HD-DVD ROM Serial ATA Drive - Retail
Power Supply - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-029-AK&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=&name=Akasa AK-P120FG 1200W Xtreme PSU
Case - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-102-AN&tool=3

All of this comes to the absolute max I can spend, so obviously if I don't need it all and can get decent results for cheaper that would be great!
However, I am looking to play high requirement games like Crysis on full or almost full settings.
Any help or advice you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated as like I said, I am a real beginner at this sort of thing.
Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think you could do what you want with 1 4870x2 card but either way you need to lose thet power supply and move to something like this> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...maltake ToughPower 1200W Modular Power Supply
Also the memory is a bit of overkill you do realize you need Vista 64bit and that vista has the same memory limitations as XP 32 bit you see around 3.2 but the upper areas can be addressed for system devices, 64 bit will show all 8Gig of installed Ram but I have yet to see a system actually use more then 3 in a game.

The Antec Cases are nice the only down side is that with the power supply on the bottom the video cards reside directly above it and as we all know heat rises which adds additional heat to a card that runs hot enough by it self.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The biggest thing that stands out is the ram, you've selected ddr2 ram for a ddr3 motherboard. Won't work.

If you do go with only one of the 4870 x2's, I'd go with the Corsair HX 1000watt psu.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...2.2 Modular SLI Compliant PSU (CMPSU-1000HXUK)
That would run one card with room to spare. About the bottom mounted psu, it's my opinion that there really isn't a whole lot of heat rising if you mount it upside down. Works, or sure seems to, with my Antec1200, no heat issues at all. 
The 1200 is a great case. There are mounts for 2 more 120x120x25 fans which do not come with it. One on the side window,and one on a middle mount which clips on one of the drive bays. If you use the middle mount, you can't have any hard drives in that particular bay, but it still leaves room for 6 hdd's if you're so inclined. I idle in the mid-20'sC. and low to mid-30's running folding at home. Ton of airflow. Cable management is a breeze too, there is plenty of room behind the motherboard tray to run cables. I really don't see myself ever changing cases, it's that much of a beauty. Pry it from my cold dead fingers sorta thing eh.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

all very good comments above .......

I would ditch the DDR3 board you selected ....... DDR3 has no benefits right now and future cpu's like the IE7 wont be able to use any DDR3 memory that needs more than 1.65 volts ........ 

look for a motherboard that uses the X48 chipset and DDR2 memory ......... then you will be good to go


BTW: I would forget about the X48 boards they are VERY over priced the P45 chipset would be my choice

like the Asus P5Q-E


----------



## Clab (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the replies so far guys, much appreciated.
I'll make sure to change the motherboard and opt for one of the power supplies you reccomended, using only one of the 4870x2's and one of the RAM sets. Always nice to save a bit of money.

If you don't mind me asking, would I need anything else to get this computer up and running in addition to these parts mentioned here, like a sound card, cooling system or anything like that? So far I have the Monitors, a mouse, a keyboard and a speaker system.

Sorry to have to ask what must seem to you to be a simple question, but everyone has to ask once, I suppose =)

Again, any help would be greatly appreciated, thankyou.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depending on the board you pick all will have onboard some have HiDef you may or may not be happy with the onboard but I would try it first if you don't like it add a gamer to at any time. The motherboard will come with some cables usually 1 IDE 1 Floppy 2 Sata.
I don't see a copy of Windows on your list.


----------



## Clab (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, here is my current list then, with the updates you reccomended and a couple of new parts added on:

Main Parts

CPU - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-231-IN
Motherboard - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-281-AS -- This part has been changed
Graphics - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-281-AS -- Now one of these
RAM - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-023-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=&name=G.Skill%204GB%20DDR2%20PK%20PC2-8500C5%20(2x2GB)%20CAS5%20Dual%20Channel%20Kit%20(F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK) -- Now one set of these
HDD - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-053-SA -- Still two of these
Disk Drive - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-065-LG&groupid=701&catid=10&subcat=314&name=LG%20GGW-H20L%20Blu-Ray%20Rewriter%20&%20HD-DVD%20ROM%20Serial%20ATA%20Drive%20-%20Retail
Power Supply - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-061-TT&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=1101&name=Thermaltake%20ToughPower%201200W%20Modular%20Power%20Supply -- This part has been changed
Case - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-102-AN&tool=3
OS - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SW-045-MS

Added Parts

Disk Drive #2 - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-099-SA&groupid=701&catid=10&subcat=951&name=Samsung%20SH-S223F/BEBE%2022x%20DVD±RW%20SATA%20Dual%20Layer%20ReWriter%20(Black)%20-%20OEM
Sound Card - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SC-003-AS&groupid=701&catid=11&subcat=&name=ASUS%20Xonar%20HDAV1.3%20True%20HDMI%20Sound%20Card
Cooling Fan - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-017-AR

I changed the Motherboard to a DDR2, in fact it is the one linderman reccomended (I think). As for the PSU, I opted for the more powerful of the two that were reccomended as it seemed more "Future Proof" for adding or upgrading components in the future.
I took your advice and got rid of one of the GPU's and RAM's to save on the wallet, and instead added another disk drive and a HD sound card as I have quite a few hd dvd's and blu-ray's (hence the first disk drive).
I also took in to consideration the advice about the heat rising and added a cooling fan, which as far as I can tell would be a good fit in the 1200 case.

As far as I know this should now be ok, but if any of you could offer a final opinion before I commit to anything it would be a great help, such as anything else I would need (or you reccomend I get) as a finishing touch.

Thanks for all the help so far, you have made me feel quite a bit more confident about building this thing =)


----------



## zavenger (May 13, 2008)

I'm new here... But you could save a lot of money... by buying Vista Ultimate OEM version

Here's the link 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SW-041-MS


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

Your graphics and mobo links are the same, but i'm sure you meant a single 4870x2.
I would also strongly consider a dual core to save half the money. When games actually use 4 cores the rest of your system will be in a museum. Look at the e8500, or the e8600 if you feel like spending a bit more. You'll get almost the same performance for half the price.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Speaker wise, There's nothing better than surround sound. Get a decent set from logitech or creative and you are jamming. Nothing like hearing an enemy behind you and then pawning him and then he sayz ur cheating :laugh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Why not just get this Motherboard that comes with the additional sound card?
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...P45 (Socket 775) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Quad cores are NOT for gamers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no games run four cores ......they barely run two cores .,...... E8500 CPU rulez for the money ......... if you want the Ultimate .... E8600


but in my book the price is not justified :4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> Why not just get this Motherboard that comes with the additional sound card?
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...P45 (Socket 775) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard




*Wrench* has linked a MUCH better choice .......... you other plan was a total waste of $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Clab (Oct 6, 2008)

Alrighty, I'll change the motherboard to the one Wrench recommends, and remove that sound card. Sounds like it will be alot better :wink:
Also I changed the CPU to the E8600 and the OS to the OEM edition.
(You will have to excuse my ignorance in some of these cases, but now I know)

I'm very grateful to all of you for all the help with selecting the parts, you have saved me alot of trouble and money :tongue:

I think maybe one more final check and hopefully I will be attemting to build this thing in no time!

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Clab (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to order the parts in over the weekend, If you don't mind could you have a final check over the parts to see if everything is good :tongue:

Here is the current list, hopefully it's all good:

CPU - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-232-IN
Motherboard - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-283-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1155&name=Asus%20Maximus%20II%20Formula%20Intel%20P45%20(Socket%20775)%20PCI-Express%20DDR2%20Motherboard
GPU - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-082-MS
RAM - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-023-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=&name=G.Skill 4GB DDR2 PK PC2-8500C5 (2x2GB) CAS5 Dual Channel Kit (F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK)
HDD - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-053-SA -- Two of these.
Disk Drive #1 - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-065-LG&groupid=701&catid=10&subcat=314&name=LG GGW-H20L Blu-Ray Rewriter & HD-DVD ROM Serial ATA Drive - Retail
Disk Drive #2 - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-099-SA&groupid=701&catid=10&subcat=951&name=Samsung%20SH-S223F/BEBE%2022x%20DVD±RW%20SATA%20Dual%20Layer%20ReWriter%20(Black)%20-%20OEM
PSU - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-061-TT&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=1101&name=Thermaltake%20ToughPower%201200W%20Modular%20Power%20Supply
Case - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-102-AN&tool=3
OS - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SW-041-MS
Fan - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-017-AR

Hopefully everything is ok here, I've made all the changes you guys have suggested. Thanks for the input, it has been very helpful.
The OS is the OEM edition, which was reccomended earlier as it was cheaper. I don't really know the differences between this and the normal version, so I hope it is ok. (I'm planning to use 64 bit if that makes any difference).
My final question then, is there anything I will need to buy before the parts arrive to put them all together? I have a pretty standard tool box with screwdrivers etc, but if there's anything you reccomend I get then I would rather get it now before parts start to arrive.

Thankyou for the help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks good to me.
The difference between OEM and retail is the EULA with retail version you can move the os to another system if you remove it from the original, with the OEM version once you install it on a system that's it it's tied to that system you can't move it the next build.


----------

